# Carnitas help



## marrey25 (Nov 8, 2016)

Hey just wondering what my yield is on a pork shoulder when I make carnitas!


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

Rough estimate 60-65 %.


----------



## jeffcaters (Mar 25, 2017)

I just cooked some this week and weighed for my records. I had 2 bone in shoulders, weighed 19.2 lbs. Cooked them overnight (about 13 hours) pull them from the oven when they hit 200-205 internal. I got 14.5 Lb yield. Which I think is one of my better yields. I wouldnt plan on that high of a yield if I were planning for a large catering, I would go 60-65% as already suggested.


----------

